# Meet Lady Luck



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was contacted by the Rohnert Park Animal Shelter about a little girl that they had named Lady Luck. She was found as a stray.
She is 8 yrs old, hypothyroid and now has no teeth since her dental and spay.
Our SM member Margaret went and picked her up Saturday and is fostering this sweet cutie. How did she end up a stray??


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, poor sweet girl. Thank you, Edie and Margaret for helping her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - it boggles the mind. How little Maltese can end up roaming the streets. :smpullhair::smpullhair: I guess Lady Luck is the right name for her since she wasn't run over by a car. I hope someone gives her a forever home.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that little sweetie looks so sad. I'm so glad that she was found. Praying for a wonderful forever home for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if she was the tiny one on FB. She sure is cute and definately lucky...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She is darling!! Glad to see AMAR rescued this sweet soul. What a wonderful foster for her. Thank you Edie and Margaret so much!! Hopefully her forever home is just around the corner.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Great job, Edie & Margaret. She's a doll. Cannot wait to see her all groomed up.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She is such a nice little dog! My other dogs approved of her right away! Despite all the painful procedures, she is doing quite well.  It was good luck that she was taken in and given such complete treatment by the shelter.  All she really needs now is time to heal--she's doing remarkably well! and for the thyroid supplement to do its work, improving her skin and coat. 

I tried to get some more pictures today--she had "emergency" grooming, which I touched up a bit--but the best I got was one of my famous "bedhead" pictures. The fleece blankie was fun to roll around in, and build up static!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:ThankYou:She is so precious....so happy she is safe, thanks Edie and Margaret for all you do!!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless her! My Snowflake came from Rohnert Park shelter too!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone is going to adopt a very sweet little girl! Thank you for caring for this girl!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

SillieMillie said:


> Bless her! My Snowflake came from Rohnert Park shelter too!


I read about your dear Snowflake. What lovely story of your taking her into your home and heart in her senior years. :grouphug:

I thought the Rohnert Park shelter seemed wonderful. 

I wonder if Snowflake and Lady Luck might be related! RP is a small place. Relatively.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

ckanen2n said:


> Someone is going to adopt a very sweet little girl! Thank you for caring for this girl!


She is a sweetie, and thank you! :wub:


----------

